# Desperatly looking for a maltese breeder in CA



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

hi my name is priscilla and i live in irvine ca i am looking for a maltese breeder with a puupy male that will get no bigger then 6 lbs if yo know of any or are one please contact me asap!!! desperatly want a new baby to take home and love thank you. email me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Eh, I don't think they have Irvine in craigslist and I don't really know SoCal so please check craigslist.org to see if there's a close city. I'll help you look if you like.


----------



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

thank you i will look everyone who reads this please help i want a amltese puppy so bad and am jst looking for a good breeder who can give me a healthy happy puppy thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

California Central Valley Maltese Club 
Jeanne Haley, 2852 Londonderry Dr., Sacramento, CA 95827

Ms. Pauline Vieira
Corresponding Secretary
11420 E. Peltier Road
Acampo, CA 95220
209-334-1616


Also open the phone book and call your local all-breed dog clubs. 

Check out these links, too:
http://www.dog-play.com/ethics.html
http://www.wonderpuppy.net/breeding.htm#findbreeder
http://www.wonderpuppy.net/breeding.htm#puppymills


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi. I'm in Irvine. I got my little girl from Kelly's Maltese, up above San Francisco. It was worth the trip.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out the breeder's list on the American Maltese Association website.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Mar 28 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Hi. I'm in Irvine. I got my little girl from Kelly's Maltese, up above San Francisco. It was worth the trip.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46801*


[/QUOTE]

I think this is "your" Kelly's Maltese... Corning, CA. It is an awesome site... fun just to look at to see all the zillion photos and movies of gorgeous Maltese: Kelly's Maltese


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello prissybaby,

Chanel's breeder is Martha Thomas. I think she is a great breeder. She is actually showing some dogs at the dog show in Vista, CA today and Sunday, August 7th. 

This is her info...

Thomas, Martha I.
Marlee Maltese
[email protected]
7162 Rubidoux
Yucca Valley, CA
92284-5963
760-365-1679

I think Chanel is a sweet dog. How are you doing in your search?

~Elegant


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

I'm in Irvine also, and from my research I couldn't find any "reputable" breeders close by. From contacting those on the AMA site, I also reached Martha Thomas, and liked her best. She was extremely sweet, answered all my questions, and from what I recall, she was breeding at the time, and should have a litter that was born at the end of last month. If it's not to late, you should contact her asap!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Mar 28 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Eh, I don't think they have Irvine in craigslist and I don't really know SoCal so please check craigslist.org to see if there's a close city. I'll help you look if you like.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46727*


[/QUOTE]

there are a lot of backyard breeders and puppymills advertising on the craigslist , theres lots of ads flagged in the pet section, esp. in the losangeles craigslist


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Try contacting the members of the Central California Valley Maltese Club (http://www.californiamaltese.org/members.html).


----------

